# جميع ادوات الامان الموجودة على السفن



## saizgax (6 يوليو 2010)

رماث النجاة liferafts






​يستخدم رماث النجاة وهي عبارة عن عائمة (قارب) نجاة مطاطية قابلة للنفخ لأنقاذ أفراد السفينة الواقعة في خطر ويتم
ألقاء الرماث من سطح السفينة الى المياه أولا ويظل مربوطا بحبل في سور السفينة الى أن يلتحق به الأفراد​وحدة الفتح الهيدروستاتيكي للرماث​



​



​الوصلة الضعيفة​اذا ما استخدمت وصلة ضعيفة في تجهيزات الطفو التلقائي فيجب
أن تكون​الاتنقطع بالقوة اللازمة لشد حبل رماث النجاة​ان تكون قوتها كافية بما تسمح لنفخ رماث النجاة​تنقطع تحت قوة شدتها مقدارها 2,2 + 0,4 كيلونيوتن​اجزاء الرماث​



​لأجزاء​1Shackleقفل​2 دعامات الرفع Lifting arrangement/suspension straps
3 Rainwater catchment and collecting unit مكان تجيمع مياه المطر
4 Internal grab line خطاف حبل داخلي
5 Suspension strap قطعة التعليق
6 Patch for lifting arrangement رقعة لتجهيزة الرفع
7 Upper buoyancy tube انبوب الطفو العلوي
8 Lower buoyancy tube انبوب الطفو السفلي
9 External grab line خطاف حبل خارجي
10 Stabilizing pockets جيوب اتزان
11 Floor in middle ارضية الوسط
12 Floor at bottom ارضية القاع
13 Boarding ladder سلم الدخول
14 C02 cylinder اسطوانة ثاني اكسيد الكربون
15 Arch tube انبوب مقوس
16 External, automatically activated light نور خارجي ذاتي العمل
17 Internal, automatically activated light نور داخلي ذاتي العمل
18 Arch tube انبوب مقوس
19 Inner canopy غطاء المظلة الداخلي
20 Outer canopy غطاء المظلة الخارجي
21 Retro-reflective tape شريط عاكس للنور
22 Viewing port فتحة معاينة
23 Double floor ارضية مضاعفة
24 Bilge arrangement تجهيزات السرتينة
25 Drain مصرف للمياه
26 Double zip closure سحب اغلاق من الجهتين
27 Emergency pack محتويات الطوارئ​----------------------------------------------------------------------------​




يبنى رماث النجاة بحيث اذا ألقي على ارتفاع 18 متر يعمل هو ومعداته بطريقة مرضية وأذا ستف رماث النجاة على ارتفاع يزيد عن 18 متر فوق خط المياه في حاله الأزاحة الخفيفة فيجب أن يكون من النوع الذي يتحمل أختبار السقوط بنجاح من هذا الأرتفاع ، ويبقى طافيا لمدة ثلاثين يوما في جميع حالات البحر المختلفة ، ويكون رماث النجاة الطافي فادرا على تحمل القفزات المتكررة عليه ، يمكن قطره بسرعه 3 عقدة في مياه هادئه وهو محملا بكامل حمولته من الأفراد والمعدات وخلال انسياب أحد مخطافي ظهر بحر ، يكون لرماث النجاة غطاء أو مظلة تأخذ وضعها آليا عند أنزاله وطفوه على سطح الماء وذلك لحماية من فيه من الأشخاص​




2-قوارب النجاة life boats​ 
يعتبر قارب النجاة من معدات السلامة المهمة جدا لمغادرة السفينة
يزود كل قارب نجاة يتم انزاله بواسطة الأسلاك والبكرات ( بلانكو ) بطريقة آلية
ويجب أن يجهز بحيث تتم عملية فصل الخطافين بالمقدمة والمؤخرة للقارب في وقت واحد
ويجب ايضا أن يكون جهاز الفصل قادر على فصل الحبل من القارب عندما يكون طافيا أو عندما
لايكون هناك حمل على الخطافين بالمقدمة والمؤخرة ، وأن يكون هناك جهاز الفصل قادر على اطلاق
الخطاطيف الحاملة للقارب عندما يكون هناك تحميل عليها سواء كان القارب فارغا أو كان طافيا على
على سطح الماء وهو بكامل حمولته من المعدات والأشخاص الذين على القارب ، ويجب ان تصمم بحيث
يكون لها عامل امان يبلغ 6 أضعاف القوى القصوى لمقاومة الكسر لحمولة القارب
الموزعة بالتساوي بين البكرات​ 




​ 
























​ 
************************************************** *************************************************​ 
3-طوق النجاة Life buoys​ 





موقع أطواق النجاة
توزع على كلا جانبي الأسطح المختلفة بالسفينة بحيث تكون جاهزة للأستخدام الفوري
ويجب وضع واحد على الأقل بمنطقة المؤخرة ، و يراعي تستيفها بموقعها
بحيث يمكن إلقاءها بسرعه ويمنع تثبيتها بصفة مستمرة​ 
طول حبل طوق النجاة
يتم تثبيت حبل نجاة قابل للطفو بطوق النجاة ويجب تزويد طوق نجاة واحد
على الأقل بكل جانب بهذا الحبل ، وطول هذا الحبل في حالة الأزاحة الخفيفة
للسفينة ضعف ارتفاع مكان الطوق فوق خط المياه 30 متر أيهما أكبر​ 
الأنوار بأطواق النجاة​ 
يزود مالايقل عن العدد العدد الكلي لأطواق النجاة بنور واشارة دخان تعمل
ذاتيا وتكون قادرة على الأنزال السريع من ممشى القيادة . ويتم توزيع الأطواق
المزودة بنور واشارات دخان بالتساوي على جانب السفينة




​ 
المعلومات المدونة بطوق النجاة
اسم السفينة
ميناء تسجيلها​ *********************************************************
وهذا ادوات الامان الشخصيه الموجودة لكل فردعلى متن السفينه ويجب على كل فرديعمل او اى راكب حتى ولو كانت مدة السفرلمدة ساعات على السفينه ان يكون متدرب جيدا على كيفيه استخدامهاجيدا
 معدات السلامة الشخصية​

1-سترة النجاة life jacket​ 
كيفية ارتداءها



















​ 

كيفية الطفو بالماء بسترة النجاة الوضع الصحيح














​ 

متطلبات سترة النجاة
تكون مريحة أثناء الأرتداء ويستطيع الشخص ارتداءها بطريقة صحيحة خلال دقيقة واحدة دون مساعدة أيضا يمكن لمرتديها القفز الى الماء من ارتفاع لايقل عن 4.5 متر دون اصابة او تخلع منه او تتلف وتزود كل سترة نجاة بصفارة تثبت فيها بحبل بصورة جيدة​ 
ملاحظة
يجب توفر سترة نجاة لكل فرد بالإضافة إلى 10% للأطفال وكذلك وضع سترات إضافية في أماكن الإعاشة والمناوبة والعمل الليلي وتكون في أماكن سهل الوصول إليها​ بدلة الغمر immersion suits

+ يزود كل شخص من الطاقم المكلف باستعمال زورق الإنقاذ ببدلة غمر ذات حجم مناسب معتمدة.


+ يجب أن تتوفر ثلاث بدل على الأقل لكل قارب نجاه فى السفينة.


+ يمكن عدم الالتزام بحمل بدل الغـمر فى حاله استعمال قوارب النجاة المغلقة كليا أو مغلقة جزئيا 











طريقة ارتداء بدلة الغمر خطوة خطوة و يجب ان تتم خلال دقيقتين






متطلبات عامة لبدل الغمر

+ يجب أن تصنع بدله الغمر من مواد ضد تسرب المياه.


+ يمكن ارتدائها أو حلها دون مساعده خلال دقيقتين مع مراعاة آي ملابس مرافقة و كذلك سترة النجاة إذا كان من الواجب ارتداء البدلة مع سترة النجاة.


+ ألا تكون قادرة علي تغذية الاحتراق أو الاستمرار في الذوبان بعد أن تلفها النيران بشكل تام لمدة ثانيتين.


+ أن تغطى الجسم بأكمله عدا الوجه ومن الواجب أيضا أن تغطى الكفين ما لم تتوفر قفازات مربوطة بشكل دائم


+ أن تجهز بتجهيزات تخفض من كمية الهواء التى تدخل منطقة الساقين.


+ ألا تدخلها كميات كبيرة من المياه بعد القفز من ارتفاع لا يقل عن 4.5متر


+ يمكن تزويد بدله الغمر بسترة نجاة تحمل ضوء وصفارة.


+ تسمحا بدله الغمر للشخص الذي يلبسها ومعها سترة النجاة ما يلي:
@ صعود ونزول سلم عمودي لا يقل عن خمسة أمتار.
@ القيام بالواجبات العادية خلال عملية ترك السفينة.
@ السباحة لمسافة قصيرة فى المياه والصعود إلى قوارب النجاة .


+ تزويد بدله الغمر التى تـلبس دون سترة نجاة بضوء وصفارة.


+ إذا كان من الواجب ارتداء بدله الغمر مع سترة للنجاة فيجب أن تلبس هذه السترة فوقها دون مساعدة.



يتمكن الشخص الغاطس فى الماء العذب وهو يرتدى بدله الغمر المتماشية مع المتطلبات السابقة أو بدله الغمر مع سترة النجاة من التحول من وضع يكون وجهه فى الماء إلى وضع يكون وجهه متجه إلى أعلى وذلك فى مده لا تزيد عن 5 ثواني.



طريقة الطفو على الماء







بدل الحماية الحرارية
(الدثر الحراري)
THERMAL PROTECTIVE AIDS

على جميع السفن أن تحمل بدل حماية حرارية لكل من لم يزود ببدلة غمر ولا توجد حاجة هناك لحمل البدل الحرارية للسفينة المزودة بقوارب النجاة المغلقة كليا أو جزئيا بحيث تكفى لاستيعاب جميع الأشخاص

الموجودين عليها أو تعمل بصفة دائمة فى مناطق حارة

مصنوعة من مادة لا تتلف من الماء ذات توصيل للحرارة لا يزيد على 25,. وات/متر- كلفن وأن تصنع بطريقة تمكن مرتديها من تقليل فقد الحرارة بالبخر والحمل لجسمه. 

متطلبات بدل الحماية الحرارية
تغطى جسم الشخص الذي يرتدى سترة النجاة بالكامل عدا الوجه كما يجب أن تغطى اليدين

يجب أن يستطيع حلها وارتدائها دون مساعدة فى قوارب النجاة أو زوارق الإنقاذ. 







تتيح لمرتديها أن يخلعها فى الماء خلال مدة لا تزيد عن دقيقتين إذا كانت تعيق قدرته على السباحة فى الماء .

تعمل بصورة سليمة فى درجة حرارة هواء تتراوح ما بين -30 و +20 درجة مئوية .

تكون ذات لون صارخ وواضح .

تكون قابلة للارتداء لجميع المقاسات بغض النظر عن طبيعة أحجامهم 






******************************************************





مقدمة في الأسعافات الأولية


من منا لم تصادفه حالة طارئة تتطلب منه التدخل السريع لــلآتي

شخص غص أثناء تناول طعامه واختنق

مصاب بسكتة قلبية أو غريقأ خرج من الماء وبحاجة ماسة لمن يسعفه

مصاب بجرح نازف وغيرها من أمور تتطلب التدخل والأسعاف السريع الذي يعني الكثير للمصاب

عني الفرق بين الحياة والموت

وبين الشفاء السريع أو العاهة المستديمة

إسعاف المحتاج هو عمل إنساني مرغوب يتسابق إليه أصحاب النفوس الكريمة

يجب يجب على المسعف أن يكون مكتسبا لمهارات المسعف الأولي فإن ذلك يعطيك الثقة في أن يتدخل لإسعاف المصاب

أن مهمة المسعف أن يكون همزة الوصل بين لحظة وقوع الحادث وبداية العناية الكاملة

ليس المطلوب من المسعف أن يكون طبيباً ليقدم المساعدة للآخرين ولكي تصبح مسعف أولى على دراية كبيرة بخطوات الأسعافات الأولية

لابد لك أن تتعلم نظرياً وعملياً كل الفقرات التالية وهذا البرنامج في هذا الموقع يوفر لك معضم المعلومات النظرية والتي لا تكفي وحدها

بأن تؤهلك لتصبح مسعف أولي ماهر ولكنها تعطيك دراية كبيرة بالأسعافات الأولية وتكون جاهز للتطبيق العملي مع مدرب مختص
مشاكل القلب






*[OVERLINE]عند الإشتباه بإن الشخص المصاب لديه مشاكل بالقلب نقوم بالتالي

القيام بإنجاز دائرة العناية الأولية
إذا لم يخف الألم لدى المصاب بعد أخذ الدواء ( نيتروجليسين) من دقيقتين إلى خمس دقائق فذلك يعني أنه به ذبحة صدرية ولابد من
إحضار الإسعاف المصاب لا بد أن يأخذ الدواء المعطى له من الطبيب شريطة أن يكون واعي وأن تساعده في ذلك
المريض الذي عنده ألم في صدره أو غير مرتاح وعادة ما ينكر ذلك فهذه علامات النوبة القلبية

أي شخص يشعر فجأة ببداية الألم في صدره أو غير مرتاح أو ضغط أو صعوبة في التنفس ولديه تاريخ في مشاكل
القلب فهذا يدعوا بأنه يعاني من أزمة قلبية


ماهى الذبحة الصدرية

هى الآم في الصدر وتنفس غير ملائم بسبب ضيق في الشريان التاجي

ماهى السكتة القلبية

هى إنسداد في الشريان التاجي بسبب جلطة أو تشنج عضلي قلبي غير سوي

علامات السكتة القلبية وأعراضها

العلامات
شحوب-لون النسيج أزرق أو أزرق قاني في نسيج الشفة السفلية تعرق أو رشح زائد في حالة السكتة القلبية
السكتة القلبية قد تسبب موت الفجأة .الألم لا يذهب مع( نيتروجليسين) أو الراحة

الأعراض
ضغط غير مريح ، ضغط بألم في وسط الصدر الذبحة تأتي بعدها سكتة قلبية من 3-10دقائق وقد تستمر إلى 30 دقيقة أو لعدة ساعات
الألم قد يشع للأكتاف والرقبة والفك والأذرعة ، عادة ما تزامل مع طبيعة الشخص العاطفية فتكون تحت وطأتها أو بسببها
السكتة القلبية ليس لها علاقة بالجهد ومن علاماتها غثيان –ضعف عام-دوخة-صعوبة في التنفس-قصر التنفس

إجراء الخطوات الازمة للعناية بالمصاب

إجراء أنظمة السلامة والإعدادات الأولية

إخبار المصاب بأنك متدرب على الإسعافات الأولية وتستطيع مساعدته

القيام بالعناية الأولية ودائرة العناية

إذا كان الشخص واعي قم بالتقييم المرضي ويدخل في ذلك العلامات والأعراض العلامات هي
( النبض- التنفس- الحرارة- لون النسيج) الأعراض هي ( كيف يشعر المريض-علامة طبية لدى المريض-تاريخ
المريض-أدوية أو وصفات )

انقل المريض لمكان يستطيع الراحة فيه

ساعد المريض في أخذ دوائه مثل ( النيتروجلسرين)

إذا لم تتغير حالة المريض بعد أخذه ( النيتروجلسرين) من 10-15 دقيقة اطلب الإسعاف

تابع دائرة العناية الأولية إلى أن يصل الإسعاف أو وحدة العناية


الجلطة

وهي انفجار أو انسداد أو تجلط في الشريان المغذي للدماغ

معلومات مهمة للقيام بإسعاف المصاب بالجلطة

قم بتطبيق دائرة العناية الأولية ولا تنسى عبارة أنا متدرب على الإسعافات الأولية وأستطيع مساعدتك

احرص على الشفقة والانتباه للمريض كلما احتاج لذلك ونبه على عائلة المصاب أو الموجودين بعدم عمل ما يضر
أعصاب المصاب أو يزعجه من صياح أو بكاء أو غيره

شجع المصاب على أن يأخذ نفس عميق وبطيء وبشكل كثيف

المريض قد لا يستطيع الكلام . علمه بعض الإشارات مثل الغمس بعينه التي في الجزء السليم مرتين لكي يقول لا

لا تعطي المريض أي شيء يأكله أو يشربه


علامات وأعراض الجلطة

العلامات
بطء في التنفس ويكون مثل صوت الشخير
يسيل لعابه للخارج مع صعوبة في البلع
نصف وجهه أو جسمه يتدلى أو ينشل
المقدرة على الكلام تضعف أو تتلف
يكون لون النسيج مورد ثم يشحب بعد ذلك
تدهور في مستوى الوعي
النبض بطيء أو قوي . ثم يصبح متدني إلى أن يضعف
الجلد بارد ورطب وعليه مثل الغراء أثناء لمسه


الأعراض
صعوبة أو حبس في النفس
فقدان الإحساس أو شلل . ويكون في أحد جانبي الجسم أو الوجه
صعوبة في الإبصار أو التحرك


طريقة إسعاف المصاب

تأكد على خطوات السلامة
لا تنسى جملة الإسعافات الأولية أنا متدرب على الإسعافات الأولية وأستطيع مساعدتك
التقييم الأولى ودائرة العناية الأولية
إذا كان الشخص واعي قم بالتقييم الأولى ويضم العلامات ومنها : النبض-التنفس-الحرارة-لون النسيج
الأعراض ومنها: شعور المريض-العلامات الطبية الخاصة بالمريض-تاريخ المرض-الأدوية التي يستخدمها
لابد أن تكون على اتصال مع المصاب
اطلب الإسعاف
ضع المصاب في مكان مريح
إذا كان المصاب غير واعي ضعه على جنبه وهي طريقة المحافظة على المصاب أكمل دائرة العناية الأولية إلى أن تصل وحدة العناية



تقييم المرض أو الإصابة
والهدف منه هو معرفة هل هذا الشخص يحتاج للطبيب أم لا

هناك علامات وأعراض بها تستطيع أن تحكم على حالة المصاب .ولكي تكون قادر على التقييم المرضي يجب أن تعرف الآتي

كيف تحدد مكان النبض وعدده

كيف تستطيع عد معدل التنفس ؟إما بالمشاهدة أو بوضع اليد على بطن الشخص

كيف تقيس درجة الحرارة وذلك بوضع يدك على المصاب ويدك الأخرى عليك وتقارن

كيفية فحص لون النسيج وهو النسيج الداخلي للشفاه السفلية

الفرق بين العلامات والأعراض

العلامات

هي التي تستطيع أن ترى بالعين على المصاب وهي مثل علامات الطرق

الأعراض

هناك علامات بها تستطيع الحكم على حالة المصاب مثل النبض ومعدله التنفس ومعدله[/OVERLINE][COLOR="Purple

الحرارة**








حرارة الإنسان ثابتة لا تتغير بتغير درجة حرارة الجو المحيط به وتتراوح ما بين 36.5 - 37 درجة مئوية
وبدون أي اعتبار لحرارة الجو أو النشاط الفيزيائي وذلك بفعل التنظيم الحراري الواقع تحت تأثير مركز تنظيم الحرارة بالمخ والذي يتحكم
في خفض ورفع درجة الحرارة خلال التحكم في سريان الدم خلال الجلد بإفراز العرق وسوائل الجسم وعند قياس
الحرارة شرجياً يمكن طرح نصف درجة أما عند قياسها من الإبط فيضاف نصف درجة

[التنفس*​*
**
من أهم العلامات الحيوية يدل كفاءة تزويد الأكسجين لأنسجة الجسم وتخليصها من ثاني أكسيد الكربون ولابد من معرفة معدل التنفس
وإنتظامه أو إضطرابه ويمكن ملاحظة التنفس بثلاثة أشياء : انظر - اسمع - حس ( انظر لحركة الصدر والبطن أثناء خروج ودخول الهواء
- اسمع صوت الهواء من فتحات التنفس - حس خروج الهواء بجانب الخد) المعدل الطبيعي للتنفس من 12 - 20 مرة في الدقيقة
معظم المعلومات منقوله
​*


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا ... شكرا اخى الحبيب


----------



## ناديا شعلان (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

